# Shyanne's Kidding Thread - UPDATE - Added Videos and Pictues pg. 4



## SarahFair (Apr 16, 2012)

I gave her the "birth shave" yesterday evening. I guess I should see it fit to start her thread 


Shyanne came to me as a Spanish Meat Goat for $75. She was pregnant and had already developed an udder. The man I bought her from said hes surprised that she hasnt kidded yet.
Shes been here 6 days. 

Shyanne is not overly sociable, but shes very sweet. Shes upset with me after her shave, after all, we dont know each other very well. Last night she wouldnt hardly come to me and this morning shes regretting ever getting know know me even more 
Im lead to believe she might go this afternoon/tonight. Her ligs arent soft but when I come out with food she usually comes around even though shes chased off by Fancy and Mama. She sticks with the bucklings that I bottle raised because they are sweet to even the grass. 
When I went out to feed them left over pizza crusts this morning she headed towards me but stopped about 30-40 feet away and keeping that distance from everyone. 
Her udder is a little tighter this morning but not the 'pop it with a poke' tight. 


All I know about the father is he is a Mini-Nubian






This picture is from 4/10/12




4/16/12


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 16, 2012)

she is very close:


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 16, 2012)

I wouldn't be shocked if she went today for you!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 16, 2012)

I havent hardley seen any discharge from her. Ive seen a bit of thick milkyish green fluid sitting just on the inside a couple days ago but she looks dry as a whistle today 
Shes one of the sneaky ones Im guessing


----------



## jarvisqh (Apr 16, 2012)

hmm   dang doe code and always keeping us  guessing ..  .. lol


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow, in that last pic she looks close to me. Good luck!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 16, 2012)

Ive seen a couple odd stretches and some yawning but her ligs arent soft yet. Her udders seem larger though.
...shes also eating like a horse. Hope that means shes eating all she can before tomorrow. 
She has also become a little meaner to the little bucklings. Shes also even more stand offish now.


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## SarahFair (Apr 16, 2012)

Her ligs were softer tonight but still there when I went to check on her tonight.
Id be surprised if she kidded in the middle of the night.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 17, 2012)

Still has ligaments. 
But her tail is sticking straight up (usually bent downwards) and there is "something" back there. It was too dark to see. 
Might have been a wood chip stuck to some goo 

She seems to be  back to her friendly self (or maybe just hungry) but still isnt as vocal as she was


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 17, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel, hopefully soon and good luck.


----------



## neener92 (Apr 17, 2012)

Very pretty girl you got there!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks...
Shes not showing any signs so far today besides pooping A LOT and her pees only seem like trickles. She also seems like she cant control how quick they decide to come


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 17, 2012)

Still nothing but I went out and got a picture of her behind..
The new neighbors probly think Im crazy :bun


----------



## quiltnchik (Apr 17, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> Still nothing but I went out and got a picture of her behind..
> The new neighbors probly think Im crazy :bun
> 
> http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk13/Faircloth9945/4-17-12.jpg


You really DID shave that poor girl! LOL  It does look like her ligs are quickly disappearing.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 18, 2012)

Shes STILL holding out on me. Even though a storm system has moved in.
Just as well though. I have to take my son to the Dr today.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 18, 2012)

Here she is today.. Hard ligs and all 
The chickens knocked her feed over so shes kneeling to make sure she gets every morsel







Im hoping shes going early after noon either tomorrow or friday or late afternoon saturday. 
We have baseball games the next 3 days in a row and I really want to be here for it. I would hate to have to miss my kids games


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 19, 2012)

Her belly looks lower and her udder slightly larger

There was also a tad bit of very milky colored discharge last night. Gone today but it was there, I know I saw it!


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds like we are in the same boat.  I didn't read back on your posts, what is the due date for her?  Mine was either today or May 7?


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 19, 2012)

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> Sounds like we are in the same boat.  I didn't read back on your posts, what is the due date for her?  Mine was either today or May 7?


Im not sure. The guy I got her from ran a buck with them and I guess didnt watch them closely.
All he said when I got her was 'Im surprised she hasnt kidded yet'. Her udder had already started developing by the time I had gotten her and Ive owned her for 9 days now.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 20, 2012)

Her ligs are a little softer tonight. Not loose by any stretch but I hope its a good sign!
Shes been extra extra vocal today


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 21, 2012)

Her ligaments are super soft. If I push really hard I can feel them. Her udder is slightly different than when I left her this morning.
Only problem is... I just got home at midnight from a friends and its pouring down rain and lightning. 

I hope she waits till in the morning..


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 22, 2012)

I dont know if its possible but her ligs are almost hardened back up. They still feel a little deeper, but not like last night.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, they can go soft, firm up, go soft....when they are GONE then it is time


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 22, 2012)

Java's were hard then soft and hard again and I am a new "momma" this morning so watch her closely. I wasn't sure when she would go and Java had her kid before 6:30 this morning. He is so cute.  I posted pics under birthing under Java's thread.    Hope you have a great kidding.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 22, 2012)

They were softer again tonight. Not as soft as last nights though.. Her udder was slightly bigger as well. 
 Poor girl looked like she as still trying to figure it out walking with it


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 23, 2012)

This morning her ligs are "gone" as far as I can tell and her udder is for sure larger, but not super tight.
Its reallllllly cold out here this morning so her bums a little tight. When it warms up Im hoping to find her ligs gone


----------



## Missy (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## SarahFair (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay so she has been vocal for a good few days now but today she is just extra loud and extra vocal. Shes been fed her hay (they usually get feed towards the end of the day) and I even changed their water out in case it wasnt "fresh" enough.

Shes just standing in the middle of the yard "BAAAAAAAAAAH BAAAAAAH BAH BAH BAAAAAAAAH" 
I feel bad for the neighbors the way shes carrying on

She wont let me near her. Its hard to check her ligs because once I do get a hold of her shes too busy  spinning in a circle trying to keep me from her rear.
Any idea on why shes screaming so much??


From the 10th and the 2 from today
















The 19th and today











Her ligaments today


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'd say today is a good day for her to have those kids!


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm no expert but her ligs look gone in that last picture. Hopefully your next update will be that she had her kid(s).  Her bag looks pretty Boom-ish too.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 23, 2012)

Im about 99% shes in labor.. Ill try and take some video of contractions and the birth but my phones battery wont hold a charge


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 23, 2012)

Get your catcher's mitt ready----she looks ready! I am saying 12 hours or less


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 23, 2012)

We have babies!

2 does 
As of now she hasnt passed the after birth and the first was dropped about 50 minutes ago.
They sare *SO* small I knew it wasnt going to be a single. Honestly Im surprised there isnt a 3rd they are so small 

I got video of contractions and both kiddings. 

Once they get dried off Ill try to post everything


----------



## Missy (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so happy for you and Shyanne!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 24, 2012)

Okay here is the videos, pictures, and story of how it all went down.
It was VERY windy yesterday so excuse the noise on the film.

Her contractions were very visible and very frequent. She was very very vocal throughout the morning and in the early afternoon. Really she was only vocal when I wasnt out there with her.
Contractions 

You could tell when a contraction was coming on because she would suddenly go from standing to uneasy and pacing around, then she would try and have her front end stand tall her than her back end.
When the contractions became close together she basically gave up fighting them and just laid down. She would throw her head up on the wall and just wait them out that way. 






Her udder never got really large and shiny like you hear about and see pictures. Here it is 30 minutes before she kid






Then she started pushing. First it was little pushes, but there was no fluid, goo, nothing. I thought maybe they were just uncomfortable adjustment pushes (if those exist ) 
She moved from outside the "barn" to the stall and put herself up against the wall (youll see me pull her off the wall in the video). 
The first bit of fluid to come out was pure blood. At first I was taken back by it but hoped for the best 









Then came this white, very sticky, sort of dry like substance. This is when I started to worry a little. I was hearing odd gurgling from back there 






She struggled with this for a few good hard pushes. Grunting, some baaing, some rocking.. Finally all my worried passed when I saw the "goo sac" 






About 5 minutes after this appeared she started pushing out the first kid. Here are the shortened video of both births
Shyanne Kidding Twins 



I knew it was more than a single birth. The first baby was really small 










The second one came about 5 minutes later











I dont have any dried pictures yet. My phone is charging now and I since I had neglected all my chores to be with Shyanne yesterday I had to make up for them after the birth.
Ill go out and check on them once it warms up, but what I  can see from the window they are just fine and very active

Shyanne seemed to be over the moon


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 24, 2012)

Congratulations!!  Love all the pictures and the video.  Really appreciate seeing all the different scenarios so that if things like the blood happens to me I'll know not to panic.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome pics!  Need more!!


----------



## paynemom (Apr 24, 2012)

That was amazing! Thank you so much for posting the video! It is so much more real that way! Congrats!!!


----------

